# diatomaceous Earth



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

Is anyone giving this on a daily basis? If so, how much are you giving and has it proved effective?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What is it?!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Excellent Question! It's used as a natural wormer (so as an alternative to Drontal or others) and for flea, tick and mite control. I've been researching it for a while as I don't really enjoy feeding Miss Lilly lots of chemicals nor do I think that its good for her.

I've been researching it for a while but this will probably answer your question far better than I could!

http://www.imbaliridgebacks.co.uk/diatomaceous_earth.html

I've just ordered some and I think I've already managed to answer my question re dosage


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you for this very useful suggestion and congratulations for introducing the biggest word in the forum!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish Ruth was here. She understands the science behind all of this and would do an internet search to let us know if it makes sense or not. My vet has a poster on the wall showing a dogs innards full of white worms. "Chemicals" may not be great for dogs but they are far better than the alternative which is an animal overrun parasites. Unless scientific autopsies have been done on a multitude of dogs fed this earth how can we be sure it works.

Sorry if this opens a "can of worms", but it might be from the same sort of people who refuse to vaccinate their children.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

I totally agree its a potential 'can of worms' and I'm not scientific enough to be able to fully understand and relay the science behind it all. There's a lot written about the stuff on the internet and elsewhere but few controlled studies. It didn't occur to me when I posted this, but I've just done a search and seen that Karen has tried it - albeit some time ago - with apparently good results:


http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=40065&highlight=diatomaceous+earth

My plan - given that I'm a little sceptical too - is to use it for 3 months then do a wormcount - if there are worms I will give the drontal. If not, I won't. Miss Lills has recently had her drontal dose so should be clear of worms at the present time. What bothers me about drontal and other proprietary wormers amongst other things is that, according to my vet, they kill parasites at the time of giving the stuff. They don't protect against. So technically Miss Lilly could have a belly full of worms for 2-3 months until she gets her next dose of drontal. This is not to say that my vet has recommended the use of diatomaceous earth - its not something we have spoken about.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I plan on getting some as I have read that it kills ants. I've got these giant ant hills in the backyard that I haven't been wanting to put poison on cause of Maggie. Now I'll be able to put the diatomaceous earth on them and not have to worry if Maggie gets into it.


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes, I've read that it can be used for this purpose (and I understand that it is mixed into stored grains so that they don't get eaten by bugs too). But for it to be (apparently) safe for Maggie you have to make sure that it is food grade.

Please don't rely on anything I've written but definitely do your own research to make sure you are satisfied that it will be safe.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Perhaps it doesn't help, but I do use it with my chickens. I put some in the food now and again - but no real strict dosage, just a sprinkle. I put it on their feathers to kill lice, and I put it in their nest to kill any pests in there. Its good for all of that. Its great for killing ants and other pests, in areas where you don't want to use chemicals. Be careful not to breathe in the dust, anyone with asthma!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Googled it and found its used a lot in chicken coops.....so I went out to check my Red Mite Powder and guess what?......it's diatoms. I have been using this for 6 years or thereabouts and have never had a problem with Red Mite. Am definitely going to treat my two with it and maybe even myself!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This thread is making me strangely itchy all over. We sprinkle something in with the chickens too, I've never read the lable though.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I bought it originally because it doesn't affect the eggs.


----------

